# 2008 Regional Releases



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

From a quick read over at CA, they listed the Regional Releases for 2008:

*Spain:* Ramon Allones Grandes (49 ring x 180mm)
*Asia Pacific:* Por Larranaga Belicosos Extra (52 ring x140mm) and Bolivar Short Bolivar (50 ring x 110mm)
*France: *Ramon Allones Especial de Allones (52 ring x 140mm) and Bolivar Petite Libertador (50 ring x 102mm)
*Lebanon:* Ramon Allones Phoenicios (54 ring x 164mm)
*United Arab Emirates:* Punch Robustos (50 ring x 124mm)
*Hong Kong:* Bolivar Amonia (57 ring x184mm)
*Portugal: *Vegas Robaina Petit Robustos (50 ring x 102mm)
*Switzerland: *Bolivar Legendarios (50 ring x 155mm) and Juan Lopez Maximo (48 ring by 157mm)
*Caribbean:* Juan Lopez Short Torpedos (50 ring x 12mm)
*Adriatic:* La Gloria Cubana Marshall (50 ring x 124mm)

What struck me as an unfortunate choice of name is the Hong Kong release - Bolivar Amonia.

I hope it is not an indication of how it is going to taste.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

gotta get me some of these


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

here's the full list from the cuban cigar website
2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.

* Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
* Asia Pacific - Bolivar - Shorts
* Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Belicosos Extra
* Caribbean - Juan Lopez - Short Torpedos
* Caribbean - La Gloria Cubana - Marshall
* France - Bolivar - Petit Libertador
* France - Ramon Allones - Especial de Allones
* Hong Kong - Bolivar - Harmony
* Italy - El Rey del Mundo - Especiales
* Italy - Punch - Diadema
* Middle East - Ramon Allones - Phoenicios
* Portugal - Vegas Robaina - Petit Robusto
* Spain - Ramon Allones - Grandes
* Switzerland - Bolivar - Legendarios
* Switzerland - Juan Lopez - Maximo
* United Kingdom - Punch - Piramides de Punch
* United Kingdom - La Gloria Cubana - Gloriosos


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The problem is we all will have to invest in pipe wrenches to hold them...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> The problem is we all will have to invest in pipe wrenches to hold them...


Yeah, it seems that the Hong Kong release would serve a better purpose as a weapon, instead of a cigar.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SDmate said:


> here's the full list from the cuban cigar website
> 2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.
> 
> * Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
> ...


I don't see this list, nope not there:hn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI, that Bolivar Harmony is a Salomones I.


Oh ... and Suckling is the only one I've seen refer to the cigar as the "Amonia." Then again, he's blogging from the Festival, so who knows....


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

...It's go time!

This'll be my goal for this year, much like Old Sailors (IIRC). One box of each!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'm actually most interested in the new regular production Partagas Salomones. Some of the other stuff is interesting, but not necessarily "must have" material like the PL Magnificos.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> I don't see this list, nope not there:hn


scroll half way down the page to regional releases:tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

The Professor said:


> FYI, that Bolivar Harmony is a Salomones I.
> 
> Oh ... and Suckling is the only one I've seen refer to the cigar as the "Amonia." Then again, he's blogging from the Festival, so who knows....


2008 - Regional Edition - Hong Kong & China DFS
Harmony RE Salomones (1) 57 x 184 (7.2") Double Perfecto
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/bolivar.htm#re08-hk-h


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I'm actually most interested in the new regular production Partagas Salomones. Some of the other stuff is interesting, but not necessarily "must have" material like the PL Magnificos.


Yeah ... that and the Boli Salomones. Last Partagas Salomon (2004) I had was pretty good for the first 2/3 -- then it got too strong for me, which is probably right when you would have started liking it. :r


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, it was from Suckling's update. I thought it was quite funny, maybe he was smoking a fresh cigar and typing too fast? :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

It's going to be a great year for new releases! I just hope the prices are reasonable.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hk3 said:


> It's going to be a great year for new releases! *I just hope the prices are reasonable*.


:r  :r :mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I'm actually most interested in the new regular production Partagas Salomones. Some of the other stuff is interesting, but not necessarily "must have" material like the PL Magnificos.


I was having this thought last night. lol. Those salamones will probably incredible.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

Of the regular production stuff I'm quite interested in the PSD4 and P2's in Tubo's. I think these look nice/presentation in the A/T and can't wait to see how they age in the tubes over time.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sandman said:


> Yeah, it seems that the Hong Kong release would serve a better purpose as a weapon, instead of a cigar.


:r By its dimensions, it sounds pretty close to the NC LGC 05 Limitada...those things are monsters. I'd hope these things come only in boxes of 10, otherwise I'd never finish that box.

The Swiss and French releases are looking mighty interesting to me, btw...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Big


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hk3 said:


> It's going to be a great year for new releases! I just hope the prices are reasonable.





icehog3 said:


> :r  :r :mn


:tpd:

And I keep *hoping* I'll wake up thin with washboard abs :r:chk:bn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> And I keep *hoping* I'll wake up thin with washboard abs :r:chk:bn


*I meant reasonable.... unlike cohibas. I would have to say that normally Cuaba is generally fairly cheap. With a new size it will be interesting to see if they push the price up.....D**ks.*


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hopefully some of these turn out to be gems. I am gonna be picking up a couple boxes to lay down from this year as a wedding anniversary smoke.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hk3 said:


> *I meant reasonable.... unlike cohibas. I would have to say that normally Cuaba is generally fairly cheap. With a new size it will be interesting to see if they push the price up.....D**ks.*


calm down, calm down ... Tom and I are just funin'. no need to get all *bold* and sh*t.

problem is that if 2007 is any guide, REs and ELs are getting priced *way* up there. the regular production stuff should be OK (though with a price spike on first release as was the case with a lot of vendors selling the BGMs last year), but the "special" stuff is -- almost without a doubt -- going to be expensive ... especially the regionals.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> calm down, calm down ... Tom and I are just funin'. no need to get all *bold* and sh*t.
> 
> problem is that if 2007 is any guide, REs and ELs are getting priced *way* up there. the regular production stuff should be OK (though with a price spike on first release as was the case with a lot of vendors selling the BGMs last year), but the "special" stuff is -- almost without a doubt -- going to be expensive ... especially the regionals.


I'll stick by my original comment and remove the smilies. They won't be reasonably priced, the '07s weren't....why would the '08's be?

OK, one smilie.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'll stick by my original comment and remove the smilies. They won't be reasonably priced, the '07s weren't....why would the '08's be?
> 
> OK, one smilie.


Because communist Cuba has learned its lesson and promises to be good from now on?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Because communist Cuba has learned its lesson and promises to be good from now on?


Aside from the private corporate interests involved in the no-longer-completely-state-controlled Habanos S.A., there's an additional problem, Jason. I'm pretty sure that the Regional releases aren't priced by Habanos S.A. -- they're set by the regional distributors who place the order for those cigars in the first place. So it's Pacific Cigar, for example, that would set the baseline/minimum for the Asia-Pacific regional(s). Individual vendors may not go below those prices (if they want to stay in their suppliers' best interests), but sometimes go *over* them to account for the limited supply and high demand. Then there are issues like taxes, the sh*tty value of the US dollar, etc., that make the cigars even more expensive for some people.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Please God bring back the thin RG!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Please God bring back the thin RG!


Indeed! 

Oh ... <<threadjack on>> come to Highland tomorrow after 4:30 for some herfing <<threadjack off>>.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Oh ... <<threadjack on="">> come to Highland tomorrow after 4:30 for some herfing <<threadjack off="">>.


I'll be there.

</threadjack></threadjack>


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Then there are issues like taxes, the sh*tty value of the US dollar, etc., that make the cigars even more expensive for some people.


YES, indeed this a major reason for the extremely high prices on some of them. I thought the pricing on the Swiss, and Asian releases was ok, considering the quality of the tobacco.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll try a few of these especially the European ones since they'll be relatively easy to pick up. Some look good, but I'm disappointed in these mammoth sizes.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

ritan said:


> *Hong Kong:* Bolivar Amonia (57 ring x184mm)


What an unfortunate name for a cigar. What next, a Cohiba El Period Del Sicko?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Bump... Have any of these been released yet? 



SDmate said:


> here's the full list from the cuban cigar website
> 2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.
> 
> * Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Bump... Have any of these been released yet?


I have yet to see any of them, Patrick.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Bump... Have any of these been released yet?





icehog3 said:


> I have yet to see any of them, Patrick.


In a PPP at the "pnoon comes to CT" herf, stig shared a Punch Diadema. Strong a$$ cigar that had a lot of flavor.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

pnoon said:


> In a PPP at the "pnoon comes to CT" herf, stig shared a Punch Diadema. Strong a$$ cigar that had a lot of flavor.


Looking forward to that one most of all of the 08 Regionals.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> here's the full list from the cuban cigar website
> 2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.
> 
> * Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
> ...


This is getting worse than what happened to the baseball card collecting hobby.
Can they possibly come out with more?
There will be more regional releases and el's than the regular lines.:r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> This is getting worse than what happened to the baseball card collecting hobby.
> Can they possibly come out with more?
> There will be more regional releases and el's than the regular lines.:r


:tpd: And with comic books. I can see it now, a North of the Equator RE and a South of the Equator RE. 

Frankly, I find it to be ridiculous.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> This is getting worse than what happened to the baseball card collecting hobby.
> Can they possibly come out with more?
> There will be more regional releases and el's than the regular lines.:r





NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: And with comic books. I can see it now, a North of the Equator RE and a South of the Equator RE.
> 
> Frankly, I find it to be ridiculous.


:tpd: I agree with both of you. Something I have thought about for a long while. Here is a thread I started on the same subject.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135778


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> FYI, that Bolivar Harmony is a Salomones I.
> 
> Oh ... and Suckling is the only one I've seen refer to the cigar as the "Amonia." Then again, he's blogging from the Festival, so who knows....


Because Suckling is an idiot, albeit an idiot with a great job: the name of the cigar is "_A*r*monia_"...which means "harmony."


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Please God bring back the thin RG!


I know, right? Whatever happened to understated pleasures?

I like a Robusto as much as the next guy, but they aren't the majority of what I smoke anymore.

And anyway most of these ER's are mammoth; as long as Churchills or longer, and the diameters are bigger than Churchills or Coronas Gordas.

Damn, I wanna _smoke_ a cigar, not end up in a common-law marriage with it!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I know, right? Whatever happened to understated pleasures?
> 
> I like a Robusto as much as the next guy, but they aren't the majority of what I smoke anymore.
> 
> ...


:r:r that is funny.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

While I agree that I would much rather see a resurgence in the smaller RG sizes I can't say I'm not excited about the Punch Diadema and the Monte Sublime (not techinically a RE I know). I will max out some credit cards on those two :2


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Bump... Have any of these been released yet?


I think I saw someone on FOH say they had an Armonia in Hong Kong. I'm not sure if that was a special release party though, because I haven't seen them.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Wait what the hell, no US releases?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

chenvt said:


> Wait what the hell, no US releases?


If you think about it, the Cohiba Maduros are the US regional releases. 
My :2


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm still to busy with old stuff to pay much attention to new stuff. I just connected on some Sublimes and some Cohiba EL 2003 DCs and jesus christ some of this stuff will kill your bank account. I don't see how guys do this, I'm gonna need two jobs better than the one I have now.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'm still to busy with old stuff to pay much attention to new stuff. I just connected on some Sublimes and some Cohiba EL 2003 DCs and jesus christ some of this stuff will kill your bank account. I don't see how guys do this, I'm gonna need two jobs better than the one I have now.


Don't break the bank for these two. Great cigars no doubt, but i'm not sure they are worth what the are going for nowadays. I bought them when still affordable, but jeez $1200 for a box of Sublimes?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

So umm whomever linked the Cuban Cigar Website thanks, thanks a lot for that. Thats EXACTLY what I needed was an exact way to make a list of everything I could possibly want. When my kids are parking cars because you helped me spend their college funds may we both burn in hell!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Addiction said:


> When my kids are parking cars because you helped me spend their college funds may we both burn in hell!


I laughed. :r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Don't break the bank for these two. Great cigars no doubt, but i'm not sure they are worth what the are going for nowadays. I bought them when still affordable, but jeez $1200 for a box of Sublimes?


Not buying boxes just fivers, I ain't going that hard just this minute, especially after finding this lovely website that lists everything all in one place, its gonna be a while before I go hard again. And when I do, I'll know its for the right thing!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Not buying boxes just fivers,


Sounds like you are working in a very nice collection.:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Sounds like you are working in a very nice collection.:tu


I used to think I was working on a nice collection when I was buying Opus and 1964 by the pallet. Then I thought I was working on a nice collection when I started buying clear havanas. Then I thought when I sold all those sticks for pennies on the dollar to theoretically buy cubans, because I would never violate the law, I thought I was working on a nice collection.

And then this very evening, I open my humidor and inside, there is a smell that smells a little like heaven, I thought finally that tick you people had put above my eye, *FINALLY *that vessel had given out and stopped delivering blood to my brain and I was in heaven. And I sit down with my late 80s Upman to enjoy myself and finally live the good cigar life and the first thing my eyes see? New Regional Releases? GREAT!!!!!

I know the truth now, you people can see me. You have cameras in my house and as soon as my face shows a smidgen of pride over the pittance of cigars I've collected you people cackle an release the hounds! You want to see how far I can be pushed. So be it, the battle lines are drawn, cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war! I may have to eat generic cat food to survive next year, so be it. I may have to tell my children we're going camping in a cardboard tent that says Whirlpool on the side until the learn to shoplift, so what the inside is for softees and everyone should learn a trade. But no quarter will be asked and none will be given!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I used to think I was working on a nice collection when I was buying Opus and 1964 by the pallet. Then I thought I was working on a nice collection when I started buying clear havanas. Then I thought when I sold all those sticks for pennies on the dollar to theoretically buy cubans, because I would never violate the law, I thought I was working on a nice collection.
> 
> And then this very evening, I open my humidor and inside, there is a smell that smells a little like heaven, I thought finally that tick you people had put above my eye, *FINALLY *that vessel had given out and stopped delivering blood to my brain and I was in heaven. And I sit down with my late 80s Upman to enjoy myself and finally live the good cigar life and the first thing my eyes see? New Regional Releases? GREAT!!!!!
> 
> I know the truth now, you people can see me. You have cameras in my house and as soon as my face shows a smidgen of pride over the pittance of cigars I've collected you people cackle an release the hounds! You want to see how far I can be pushed. So be it, the battle lines are drawn, cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war! I may have to eat generic cat food to survive next year, so be it. I may have to tell my children we're going camping in a cardboard tent that says Whirlpool on the side until the learn to shoplift, so what the inside is for softees and everyone should learn a trade. But no quarter will be asked and none will be given!


You gotta try the Por Larranaga Robusto REs, they are incredible.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You gotta try the Por Larranaga Robusto REs, they are incredible.


I've got my eye on you. I know its hard to tell with the facial ticks and the stuttering and shuddering, but I do!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I've got my eye on you. I know its hard to tell with the facial ticks and the stuttering and shuddering, but I do!


I got my eye on you!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I got my eye on you!


:r:r

Hey Tom....maybe he wants to meet you in the phone booth


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Don't break the bank for these two. Great cigars no doubt, but i'm not sure they are worth what the are going for nowadays. I bought them when still affordable, but jeez $1200 for a box of Sublimes?


I have to disagree with you a little bit here, I had a Cohiba EL DC this morning and WOW, that thing rocked my world. Amazing, Amazing stick, I may actually try to track down a box.


----------

